# FR: aimer - passé composé / imparfait



## Icetrance

Hello,

What verb tense is most fitting for the contexts below:

If I want to say that I didn't liked my teacher last semester (stressing that the semester is over), wouldn't I say: "Je n'ai pas aimé mon professeur le semestre passé"?  
However, if I am describing how things were last semester. Ce semester dernier a été terrible: Je n'aimais pas mon prof, il faisait toujours froid dans la salle de classe, etc.

In French, one often says: "Je n'ai pas aimé le film que je suis allé voir". 
One doesn't say "Je n'aimais pas le film", since one is stressing that the the action is over. 

Even though are cases where it must be either one or the other, it seems to be that some cases are clealry dependent on how the speaker views the past situation.

I'd appreciate any input.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm always sad to see a post unanswered.
Actually, everything you've said seems correct & personally I don't see what I could add.


----------



## pieanne

I'd say "je n'aimais pas mon professeur le _semestre passé_" if you still have that teacher now, and you finally like him/her.
and ""je n'ai pas aimé mon professeur *du* _semestre passé_" if you have a new one now...


----------



## Qcumber

Icetrance said:


> In French, one often says: "Je n'ai pas aimé le film que je suis allé voir".
> One doesn't say "Je n'aimais pas le film", since one is stressing that the the action is over.


True, but you can say:
*Avant je n'aimais pas ce film, mais maintenant il est l'un de mes préférés.*


----------



## Icetrance

You are exactly right, Qcumber! I couldn't think of anymore contexts. LOL. You wouldn't say "je n'ai pas aimé" (sounds incorrect to my ears). I understand it, but I try to explain to myself and others in words. Sometimes, it seems very "flou", but it always can be explained.

I think I explained it OK in my last post. I am waiting for more responses.

I'd love to write a little book, clearly explaining the differences between these two past tenses in French. Most grammar books only tell half the story.


----------



## Icetrance

How do you explain the difference between "J'aimais ma mère" and "J'ai aimé ma mère" to someone? You can say both.

Ce n'est pas si facile d'expliquer la différence à un non-natif.

_J'aimais ma mère_ (quand j'étais petit, quand elle était vivante, etc)

_J'ai aimé ma mère_ (soit pendant sa vie entière, encore vivante ou non, soit je ne l'aime plus, soit l'on a commencé à l'aimer tout de suite)


----------



## quinoa

Tout repose sur la différence entre :
- imparfait (vision de l'action sans début ni fin, en se focalisant sur le segment intérieur, ce qui donne une impression de durée ou d'état ou d'action pris en un moment de leur déroulement). L'effet produit est le rapprochement du moment où la chose se produisait
- et passé composé (le fait est présenté dans sa globalité, le segment est vu avec un début et une fin). L'effet produit est un éloignement du moment où l'événement produit, un regard porté avec distance.


----------



## tigerlily.x

Bonjour 

If you wanted to say:

I really liked the film

Would you say:
1. j'ai aimé beaucoup le film
2. j'aimais becaucoup le film
3. Something else entirely? 

Would you use the imperfect because it's more of a "description"? In another context, if you did something last week, for example you went to Paris, and you really enjoyed it (the trip as a whole), would it translate literally was "I was really enjoying it"?  

Thanks so much


----------



## sandman2

J'avais cru que je l'avais déjà demandé, mais peut-être c'était à un ami...

Quelqu'un peut confirmer/corriger?

J'ai aimé le film = I liked the movie (I saw it and I liked it and I still like it)

J'aimais le film = I used to like the movie, but I don't like it any more


----------



## hampton.mc

J'ai aimé le film = I liked the movie (I saw it and I liked it and I still like it)
J'aimais le film = I used to like the movie, but I don't like it any more
Pas forcément ça dépend du contexte.
Tu peux dire "j'ai aimé le film à sa sortie mais maintenant il ne présente plus aucun intérêt pour moi" et tu peux aussi dire:
J'aimais le film quand je l'ai vu avec mes amis et j'aime toujours le regarder"


----------



## sandman2

Comment est-ce qu'on terminerait cette phrase?


Hier j'ai vu le film Amélie, je l'ai aimé beaucoup.

Hier j'ai vu le film Amélie, je l'aimais beaucoup.

Merci!


----------



## hampton.mc

Hier je suis allé voir le film Amélie et j'ai beaucoup aimé (j'ai adoré)


----------



## Frenchie_B

Salut,

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi on dit "j'ai aimé le film" et pas "j'aimais le film".  C'est le même cas avec adorer.  Est-ce que c'est à cause de la durée du film qui s'est terminée au passé ou l'ai-je aimé au passé? Je suis confus.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé composé suggère ici que l'on continue d'aimer le film, alors que l'imparfait implique qu'on ne l'aime plus.


----------



## Olof

En illustrant :
- J'ai aimé le film que nous avons regardé hier soir.
- Quand j'étais gamin, j'aimais le film "Le Roi Lion" mais maintenant plus vraiment...

A noter, ces phrases sont un peu "plates" sans ajouter d'adverbe du genre : j'ai bien aimé le film... ou j'aimais beaucoup ce film...


----------



## Kallisti

Bonsoir,
Je l'ai vu une fois et je ne l'ai pas aimé.


----------



## pitseleh

Bonjour,
I've got a student who's been practicing the passé composé- I'm unsure whether I can tell her it's correct to use that tense to express the above sentence.
Is it best to use l'imparfait (_je n'aimais pas le film_) or passé composé (_je n'ai pas aimé le film_)? Is one preferable? Is passé composé awkward/wrong?


----------



## helene james

Passé composé is better. L'imparfait would give the impression that he "used to not like the movie", but then maybe changed his mind. Doesn't work here.


----------



## KnoxFrenchCoach

Also passé composé is better because he still likes the movie. action starting in the past and it is still true now (in present)


----------



## ffred

Agree with the others. Both are correct, but the sentence with imparfait cannot stand by itself, we wait for something more...

Passé composé would be the normal answer to "did you like the movie?" > "non, je n'ai pas aimé le film"
Imparfait is OK if there is some event following the sentence, like "je n'aimais pas le film, alors j'ai quitté la salle", "je n'aimais pas le film, alors j'ai changé de chaîne" etc.


----------



## KennyHun

A des obsèques, vous attendriez-vous à entendre "X aimait Y" ou "X a aimé Y" (Y étant le mort) ? Plutôt la première du fait que ce n'est pas encore un fait révolu peut-être ?


----------



## Icetrance

Bonsoir!

Ça, c'est une excellente question de votre part - pas du tout facile à expliquer! Je dirais tout simplement que tout dépend de votre point de vue des choses aux funérailles. Les deux peuvent se dire, j'en suis tout à fait sûr.

Je t'aimais (mon fils qui n'est plus) = l'accent est mis sur l'amour pour mon fils de son vivant; en d'autres mots,  l'amour qu'on ressentait pour lui pendant qu'il vivait. Disons, par exemple, pour vous aider à y voir plus clair : _Je t'aimais, mon fils, pendant que tu étais avec moi_.  C'est comme un continuum d'amour, sans début, ni fin.

Je t'ai aimé = sa vie est maintenant terminée sur cette Terre; c'est comme si je vois sa vie toute encapsuleé d'en haut dans son entièreté; Cette periode de l'aimer sur Terre est finie. Mais rappelez-vous qu'il n'est donc pas question de ne plus l'aimer - loin s'en faut! En fait, je l'aime bien sûr de la même façon tant après qu'avant, voire davantage car je ne le vois plus.

J'espère que je vous aurai aidé un petit peu.


----------

